
Analysis suggests Milgram participants realised experiments not really dangerous - DanBC
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2017/12/12/interviews-with-milgram-participants-provide-little-support-for-the-contemporary-theory-of-engaged-followership/
======
DanBC
Full title is "New analysis suggests most Milgram participants realised the
“obedience experiments” were not really dangerous"

